# Bear donation ....



## Triton Mike (Sep 9, 2017)

I know there are deer donation drop offs at processors  to feed the hungry was curious if those  processors take  bear as well?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't believe so. You can probably find organizations that might take it to distribute, but as far as I am aware, the start won't have anything to do with bears or hogs.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 9, 2017)

I doubt it just because the risk of trichonosis


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 9, 2017)

Triton Mike said:


> I know there are deer donation drop offs at processors  to feed the hungry was curious if those  processors take  bear as well?



Have you ever eaten bear?  If you'll take care of the meat after the kill, you might find that you don't want to be giving it all away.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 9, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Have you ever eaten bear?  If you'll take care of the meat after the kill, you might find that you don't want to be giving it all away.



Yes!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 9, 2017)

Why even Kill it if you don't want it?


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 9, 2017)

mexican squealer said:


> why even kill it if you don't want it?



+1!!!


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 9, 2017)

I have found I like bear meat better than deer.hope to refill my freezer again this fall


----------



## Triton Mike (Sep 9, 2017)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Why even Kill it if you don't want it?



1.  I will eat the first one I kill
2.  Would like to help those that need it more than I do
3.  My wife umm doesn't eat wild game..  
4.  We got more bears than squirriels.


----------



## amoore28 (Sep 11, 2017)

Triton Mike said:


> 1.
> 3.  My wife umm doesn't eat wild game..



Man that is tough. I can't remember last time we bought meat. If you took her to a chicken processing plant she may change here mind.


----------



## Triton Mike (Sep 12, 2017)

amoore28 said:


> Man that is tough. I can't remember last time we bought meat. If you took her to a chicken processing plant she may change here mind.



It's a lost cause buddy. I could tell her it was hamburger and she would eat tho and probably like it too.  but if you tell her ahead of time ain't a chance LOL  Sucks that I married a city slicker..


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 15, 2017)

Triton Mike said:


> It's a lost cause buddy. I could tell her it was hamburger and she would eat tho and probably like it too.  but if you tell her ahead of time ain't a chance LOL  Sucks that I married a city slicker..



Grind up all the scraps and press it into scrapple.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 15, 2017)

Your best bet is a realistic approach. Kill a bear to pack in the freezer, and you are good to go. You can down that much bear BBQ in a year. But if you don't have an actual network of people in need who would gladly accept bear meat, then you need to learn to temper your killing and let them walk. If you can't find someone to eat it, then don't kill it. If you don't already have a list of willing recepiants, than you need to compile and solidify that list and next year you can get to whacking, stacking, and distributing. Don't kill first, and ask later unless you have enough freezer space to contain what you harvest for an extended period of time. All that said, the moral of the story here is if that you ain't gonna eat it, don't shoot it unless you know someone who is going to eat it. If I were you and didn't have a definite place or a number of places to distribute the meat, I'd kill one bear for the purposes of my own consumption, and not kill another for the season. If you had a waiting list of folks wanting bear meat ,Id say bag another. You didn't do the prep work prior to the season, and you don't have an established list of individuals in need.  Since it's just you, you only need to kill one. Kill only what you absolutely know for certain that will be consumed.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 15, 2017)

I would like to expound on my previous statement and say this also...many individuals harvest wild meat and want an easy out. This means that we like to pull the trigger, and get more meat than we can consume, and then scrap to find others that will take it. If we look at ourselves as hunters, we can see that this is a selfish perspective. I am guilty among all others. I have killed more deer than I can consume in a year, and have ended up giving boatloads of meat away. Many hunters end up just wanting to drop off game to people, but we have to realize that most people don't know how to properly handle, package, and utilize game. So it behooves the hunter to know how to properly process and package his game. If you randomly pull into a trailer park and try to find someone to take say a wild pig, most likely nobody is going to know what to do with it. But if you process your game and show up with packaged hams, shoulders,loins, and ribs, well pretty much everybody can accommodate that in their freezer. Charity goes beyond dropping off an animal. You have to sacrifice the time and effort to process and package it. You have to take the time to call around and make connections with local food banks and churches. You have to invest a great deal of time to establish a network of individuals who can direct your charitable efforts. My recommendation is for you to do the legwork beforehand. You might even have to drive 100 miles to deliver it. This is why it's  called charity. You have to personally invest, and often spend your own money, and receive nothing at all in return. Spend a year getting to know folks in different organizations, and develop a network. Find people who will take bear meat in the first place. If you haven't already done the leg work and established that in the first place, then you only have one place in your freezer for bear, and not two. If you don't already have a place to send it at this point in the season, then make the right connections in the coming year, and do it next season. Don't shoot a bear just because you have the itch to kill two rather than one.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 16, 2017)

Take someone who has never killed a bear who will eat it and mount it if you have that many bears do a hunt swap with someone maybe....


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 16, 2017)

If you are in Acworth I might be up for coming over and "choppin' up the winnins'" with you.


----------

